# fresh tool porn



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Gotta show them off while they still look fresh


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

What do you use the chain knocker for?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Polishing off freshly descaled cast iron.



Killertoiletspider said:


> What do you use the chain knocker for?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks man, I really needed my tool porn fix today:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

MMMM tool porn.........:tt2:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*W  W !*
Can I please get that in a centerfold?​


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

No video??????????:furious:


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll post some crazy tool porn, next time I am cleaning and oiling all my drain equipment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

oooooo, some autoeroticism huh TB ?


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Protech said:


> oooooo, some autoeroticism huh TB ?


No, I'll post pics after I clean them and they happen to be out, not WHILE I am cleaning them, that would be nasty, but maybe worth getting on video.:thumbup::laughing:


----------

